# Get started right with FREE record keeping software



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Just a reminder for new beekeepers that keeping records of queens, inspections, weather, equipment, meds and feedings can be overwhelming but it doesn't have to be. In fact it can be a lot of fun when you use Hive Tracks . Get off to a good start this spring with this free, web based record keeping system.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Still wish you would consider a stand-alone version.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback OGIA but there are just too many barriers to doing it that way... the biggest one being it could not be free. Duplictating and distributing disks, dealing with version upgrades and install issues, MAC vs Windows, support... it just not possible.


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

Better to do a spread sheet at home instead of relying on a web site that may have a problems accessing periodically.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Or when the internet is down because of maintenance there would be no way to use it!


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Can a spreadsheet do this... showing where your bees are foraging?










Can a spreadsheet keep up with every queen, hive, change, inspection and weather event that occurs in all of your yards? Can a spreadsheet make it easy to share images and get opinions from other beekeepers? Can a spreadsheet tell you when you last installed a queen in hive #23, when she was replaced before that, why she was replaced, when you last feed the hive and when you might want to take that feed of? Can it produce reports... sure it can... if you wanted to do that much work. They of course you have to spend the money on Microsoft Excel or use one of Google’s free on-line tools but oops! Back to the Internet again which could be "down". How often does that happen? Really? Come on guys, Hive Tracks is relatively new and sure; it needs more features but with both iPhone and Android apps under development along with a wide range of other new features in the pipeline its clearly better than mashing up and maintaining your own spreadsheet. By the way, if the Internet is so unreliable, what good is the forum we are all using right now? My guess is that you will get this post immediately in an e-mail, respond quickly saying why I'm still so wrong, which I will then see and quickly respond again... etc. etc. Do you see my point? Hive Tracks and a million other applications were tailor-made for the Internet (or I should say the Internet was tailor-made for them). Hive Tracks is young and may have its problems but just like this forum, being hosted on the Internet is not one of them.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Some of us are afraid of "Big Brother" getting into our every aspect of our life.


----------



## mbcpa (Feb 10, 2011)

mhenson said:


> Thanks for the feedback OGIA but there are just too many barriers to doing it that way... the biggest one being it could not be free. Duplictating and distributing disks, dealing with version upgrades and install issues, MAC vs Windows, support... it just not possible.


Have you considered creating a stand-alone and charging for it? I appreciate all of the work and keeping it free, but I also think that if it is valuable (and it seems that it is), people are willing to pay for it.


----------



## bluelake (Jan 17, 2011)

Im new.... and looking forward to your app. 'Cloud' computer use.... online apps and online storage is absolutely how its gonna be done in the future if not already. Youre approach is on he right track for the reasons yo mentioned.

Cant wait to try the android app.... thats how im reading and replying to this post.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

You got it bluelake!


----------



## WavelandDrone (Apr 23, 2010)

I just signed up and love what I have seen so far. It could use a few more hive componets and maybe be able to set up nucs in your yard but other than that I love it. I am just a second year beek but this will be a great help keeping track of my hives. As far as this being a online service, folks this is the way technology is going. It won't be long before all you have is a terminal and everything is stored on the cloud. I say thumbs up and keep up the good work. Thanks
Brian:applause:


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Why don't you take the survey at the site and let me know what new components you need?


----------



## 1littlefarmer (Nov 26, 2009)

Also, just signed up and did the components survey. I would like to see you add top bar hive to the components as I have a top bar and a Langstroth and really want to compare the two.

The map is great as I can very clearly see what the girls have to forage on.

Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

any new system has to be developed and I like your attitude that is open for improvements. as far as a stand alone system I do not see any advantage. between time and sticky fingers I don't want to do it in the bee yard. we just print out a summary sheet, make notes on it and update at night when we get home. keep up the good work


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Anstood App??? I was told "sorry, charlie" for an iPhone app. Still true?


----------



## kkettelhut (Mar 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:
I have been using it, and am very thankfull for your efforts in creating and maintianing the service. You can print off inspection sheets, reports, etc.. for use in the apiary and or when service is down. You can create your own spreadsheets, forms etc... to use in addition to the service or instead of it. As for the Big Brother comment above, no one is forced to use it if you don't like it. If your worried about where the information goes once Hivetracks has it, just be generic... the aliens and or the Govt already knows who you are

I deleted a dead out a couple days before the option to show a hive as dead was rolled out :doh: bummed about that, but goes to show they are constantly working to improve the service.

:applause:


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Seymore said:


> Anstood App??? I was told "sorry, charlie" for an iPhone app. Still true?


Smart phone apps in the works... will some time before they are done.


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

HI Mark...

I would like to put in a request for the stand alone version also.... I would pay for it  

Like some of the others I also have a reluctance for cloud based applications... (And for a very good reason that has happened to me once before..) Say I spend all the time to enter my information into your cloud based application... ALL my records are now in your care... What happens if you are in a car accident and killed or seriously injured? What happens if you decide to have a stroke or Heart attack? OR you decide your tired of paying server bills and decide to take off to outer Mongolia? All my information is now lost... See my point? I would love to use your system but I need to have my information where I can take care of it... 

Have you considered marketing you product via the Internet? Just host the files and updates online... No disks, no mail or shipping and ( best of all) less work! We pay your money and download the files :thumbsup:


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Your concern for my welfare is touching but the far more likely scenario where you would lose your data is: your hard drive has a stroke and dies, a virus gets on your computer, you install standalone software that fails to work when the next update to Windows (Windows 8) comes along or it does not work at all under MAC; your installation fails (for one of a thousand reasons) and now it won't install at all, you fail to back up your computer and lose all your data; the software can no longer be free because I'm in the software distribution "I can't make it work on my computer" phone support business... you get the picture.

I understand your reluctance to let us hold the data but think about it... which one of us is better able to take care for it? Our server is housed at GoDaddy where they have real physical and software security that is far beyond anything anyone at home can imagine. I back up the database every day. I fix problems from here, so you don't have to install patches from there, I can make the software FREE because my costs are relatively low (aside from the hundreds of hours I have in Hive Tracks). Some folks who use our software don't pay (donate) because they can't afford it… we love the idea that we can help them anyway (you may not believe that but it’s true).

Cloud based computing is here and it’s here to stay. Not because we want to take anything from you, but because we want to give something better to you. You watch TV but you don’t run a TV station. You have a phone but don’t maintain the lines outside your home. You have Internet service with e-mail, chat, browsing, gaming, file sharing and more but you don’t run a web server… and of course you have a cell phone. Cloud based services have been around since the days of Ma Bell, we just didn’t call it “cloud” based. Hive Tracks is a living, breathing thing when it’s served this way but as soon as its “installed” it instantly freezes until YOU do something to it.

Here at Hive Tracks we have made an effort to have it both ways. You can download data as Word or Excel documents from one of our reports. Hive Tracks is not perfect but it’s getting better and by making it available this way you get the benefit of anything we add, fix or change instantly and without installing a thing. Some things will ONLY work this way like Google maps. I’m not going to guarantee that Hive Tracks is perfect, or that I won’t die after I hit “Post” on this message (that is not in my hands) but I will say that I have a huge investment in Hive Tracks (just ask my wife!) and that we can do just as good a job of protecting your data as you can, probably better.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

With all said, I still would have the feeling "Big Brother" is watching you.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

“Big Brother” IS watching, but Hive Tracks has nothing to do with that. We will search the Hive Tracks database for trends, best practices and problems that affect beekeepers but nothing about your yard locations, your contact information or drinking habits will be disclosed unless you want that information disclosed. Take a look at the “About” tab on the home page of Hive Tracks. That’s us… 2 guys at the local farmers market trying to make a living…. Do we look like “Big Brother” to you?


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Mark, I am just starting out and I am enjoying using Hive Tracks. I use a similar cloud based service for inventory control of another hobby. Recently, I was informed that they will be shutting it down after this year, which gives me time to find another. I was never too worried because they offer the ability to download a spreadsheet of the inventory as often as I would like. Is this something that can be done now, or possibly could be added in the future? It might satisfy some people who are a little reluctant to totally hand over control to someone else.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, we should just go ahead and do this now. We have some reports that are similar but do not contain EVERYTHING related to a given user. Its a lot of work to fit a structured, relational database into a flat spreasheet but I will see what I can do. Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## Mark in Kansas (Dec 10, 2009)

I rise in defense of the gentleman from Hive Tracks, not because I use his product, which I don't (and that's no commentary on the product either, I just don't have many hives), but because:
a), I think he's right in terms of his software approach and comments (yes, software IS going to an internet-enabled, cloud-computing model as opposed to a stand-alone model, whether you like it or not; quite honetly much of software you use ALREADY has gone there whether you realize it or not); and 
b), I applaud the fact that SOMEBODY is actually trying to do something in the 21st century with regards to bees and beekeeping. Think about it - hive designs, smokers, clothing - all of it designed/developed in the 19th century. Queen genetics/breeding - 19th to 20th century. Other parts of agriculture have embraced precision agriculture, remote sensing, GPS, computer-controlled/guided tractors/combines, yield mapping, RFIDs, etc....and then..... there's beekeeping with a smoker and a hive tool......


----------



## hula681 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just set up my hive tracks and really like it so far. As far as "big brother" is concerned the 2nd amendment protects me from him, and until that changes I'm not going to worry. I guess we could always thow a jar of AHB at them. I would like a stand alone version for Windows Vista and would gladly pay for it, just because I do not have internet service at my house. The service I get is thru a wireless card and not much signal. I live in a valley and cell service is hit or miss sometimes. I really like the product and as someone said would like to see more hive components or at least a way to create your own. I do not use telescoping covers, I was introduced to a plain plywood cover with a ledge with for holes drilled in it for ventalation. Keep upi the good work I like the product...


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

mhenson said:


> you install standalone software that fails to work when the next update to Windows (Windows 8) comes along or it does not work at all under MAC;


That's why you and everyone else should write software that is platform independent and uses open standards. Java fits the bill nicely. Perhaps with a SQL backend, or XML database.

If you write software on MFC only for Windows users, you cut out a chunk of your market from the start, and of course, your aforementioned headaches with Windows versions and updating.

Java or PHP code with SQL backend will run on any platform, including my Linux box.


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

mhenson said:


> Your concern for my welfare is touching but the far more likely scenario where you would lose your data is: your hard drive has a stroke and dies, a virus gets on your computer, you install standalone software that fails to work when the next update to Windows (Windows 8) comes along or it does not work at all under MAC; your installation fails (for one of a thousand reasons) and now it won't install at all, you fail to back up your computer and lose all your data; the software can no longer be free because I'm in the software distribution "I can't make it work on my computer" phone support business... you get the picture.
> 
> I understand your reluctance to let us hold the data but think about it... which one of us is better able to take care for it? Our server is housed at GoDaddy where they have real physical and software security that is far beyond anything anyone at home can imagine. I back up the database every day. I fix problems from here, so you don't have to install patches from there, I can make the software FREE because my costs are relatively low (aside from the hundreds of hours I have in Hive Tracks). Some folks who use our software don't pay (donate) because they can't afford it… we love the idea that we can help them anyway (you may not believe that but it’s true).
> 
> ...


I was not concerned with your "welfare" at all... I was concerned with my data... 

You have no Idea of who I am or what resources I have at my disposal.. In fact I probably spend 10 times the amount of money you do on dedicated servers and backup servers every month. I can take care of my data very well, thank you... 

This is the last I will say on the subject.... I gave you my real concerns, suggested a solution and offered you money,... All I received in return was a sarcastic response... 

I will hire my own programmer for this task.... Good Day.


----------



## Heartspark (Mar 18, 2011)

Cloud based computing has its place, but not for everything. This would be a example something its not meant for. The cloud is not perfect as well. Just ask Steam program that you download games about the problems it had. 

You talk future but refer to Excel and Word? come on now..

No reason (besides know-how) to not make this a standalone program. The upgrade path is not hard like you mentioned, MANY programs that ran on win98 still run on win7 fine. Many people who live in rural areas simply can't get reliable internet connections no matter how you cut it still. In fact, making it a stand alone program has more benefits you may realize. People with internet caps, satellite internet is TERRIBLE for real-time data, people without internet all the time (hives are in the field for lots with no wifi around). 

Simply to say the cloud is the future is not a excuse to make a standalone program.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, being a computer geek, I have to say that I love the Hive Tracks site. I think the interface needs some work, as it isn't as intuitive as I would like, but being a developer, I know things like that come with time as well as trial and error. So I imagine I will see changes in the future!

I am very much looking forward to both the Android and iPhone apps (or an iPad app, as that is what I have), as it would make it really convenient to be able to take my iPad out to the bee yard for quick inspections.

I did notice the other day that, using my iPad for inputting inspection data, that the time options were not responsive. Mark, any ideas for me there?

I really look forward to seeing the site evolve. I understand that a lot of people would prefer a stand alone version, but I also know what the costs involved can be, and I imagine that if the Hive Tracks site grows enough, it might be a possibility in the future. I am happy that this is something that is free, and I know what kind of Cash output such a site would cost the developer, so thanks Mark...


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I am right with Monkadelic!!!!


----------



## Idahobeek (Jun 11, 2010)

Like all things, not everything is for everybody and I can't say that cloud based software is my favorite, but I just signed up and I like it. Thanks.

I also see where further development and expansion are needed, so I will be looking forward to those also. And that is one advantage of cloud base, one thing that makes me crazy is continual updates, I mean I already use windows, and that is enough updating for anyone.

And one argument no one can make, the price is sure right, which is really appreciated in this economy. Kudos


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

I just signed up for hivetracks and started setting everything up. I appreciate the time and effort you put into this. I am looking forward to using it this year. Thanks again for the post, I had not heard of it before today.


----------



## GuerillaBeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Just wanted to say thanks for the system you've put together. I've been using a combination of printed record cards and Excel spreadsheets, and this is much easier. I have a netbook that I take with me when I tend my apiaries and now I can enter data directly rather than filling out note cards then transcribing those notes to Excel when I get back to the office.

At this point the only thing I would ask for is the addition of nucs to the hive components list. I perform cut-outs an swarm removal, and a lot of the colonies that I rescue start out in nucs so it would be nice to track them all.

All in all your system is well thought out and easy to use. Thanks!! I'll be sending a donation and I strongly encourage anyone who likes the application to do so as well - I've always believed that we get what we pay for.


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

swatkins said:


> I was not concerned with your "welfare" at all... I was concerned with my data...
> 
> You have no Idea of who I am or what resources I have at my disposal.. I will hire my own programmer for this task.... Good Day.


I think you should hire your own programer. Give the guy a break it's free...go spend your money.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

What do you guys worry about. That you are perhaps using an unauthorized method for controlling beetles? Hive track does not track down what chemicals you use unless you put that information in. You can just put in that hive was treated, and leave out with what. I do not think you give to much away. At this point is does not even have enough beekeepers recording information to make it interesting to big government. Just create an account and see how many beeks in your area are on it. The nice part is you can make your bee yards public or not. So no worry that someone stakes out your yard and steals it.

Talking about big brother/government. Have you checked your cookies on your computer lately? You are being more tracked down browsing online then you can think off.

One thing I do not like is the hive builder. It takes to long. You have to select and item and wait until it reloads the selection before adding or taking it out. I wish it would be faster. The rest is great. 

I just did a big inspection of several hives. Printed out blank inspection sheets, put them onto a clip board, filled them out at the spot, and took them back in. By then the sheets where dirty from handling hives with honey etc. I entered them into the system and dumped the dirty sheets. At that time you can also print out a nice clean report to put into a folder, if you like to have a hard copy. Beats the simple spread sheet on the computer. Oh did I mention that you can add digital images of the individual hives and add them to hive track? Love it!


----------



## Summit25 (May 25, 2011)

Wow, some people really need to take a major chill-pill. Here a great guy has dedicated tons of time to create something useful, and the he offers it for FREE and yet people still want to jump up and come up with what they see as problems, or get on his case for making it the way he did. Remember it is FREE! I am not yet a user of the service but it looks really good to me. I will try it and if for some reason i don't like it no big deal i'll stop using it. If he was charging a bunch of money then i may be disappointed if it didn't have all the possible variations and features that i specifically want personally. Just as a reference, I have spent $$$$.$$ on the stand alone Adobe suite and yet there are always things you wish were a bit different and then pretty soon they come out with a new version and want to you spend $$$.$$ on the update. Really this guy is offering a free service... Just say Thank You for making an effort to provide a new service to the bee keeping community.

Thank you for your SERVICE and EFFORT.


----------



## Middy (Jun 29, 2012)

Keep a spreadsheet or download a backup - I use everything online now, no worse than you hdd crashing or files corrupting,


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

MichaBees said:


> With all said, I still would have the feeling "Big Brother" is watching you.


I don't think they have a program to treat that. Until then hope big brother enjoys the view.

If you want a program for your computer. Write it. Hive Tracks wanted one for use on the net. so that is what they wrote. So get mad at them for not doing what you are unwilling to do.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Woooo hooooo! Hive Tracks for iPhone!!! Woooooo hoooooo!!!! :banana:


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there any word on when the app for iphone would be released?


----------



## Middy (Jun 29, 2012)

I also feel some people need to take a chill pill, life's not that serious, 

you can use excel / or another local program, etc and then use dropbox or norton online backup account (i'd go with dropbox), as an online backup source, there's stacks of servers online now charging to store data. Just make sure it's a secure facility, with secure access (https://) [encrypted].
I use a NZ based and written software package for my business called XERO - it rocks, we used to use quickbooks, but it was limited, and then set a dropbox acc to automatically everyday backup the files in the middle of the night.
I think the amount of money being spent on cloud based systems is large today and the way of the future, I've had mirrored servers etc etc, in the end something always fails...


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

BigGun said:


> Is there any word on when the app for iphone would be released?


Go here, BG. Not an app but mobile version. 
http://www.hivetracks.com/mobile


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I like HiveTracks. I haven't really taken advantage of it yet but do see the obvious benefits. With a dozen or so hives I know exactly what is going on in each all the time. For me I see it lacking in what I am focusing on for next year and the years beyond. I don't have a ton of hives and probably will have 30 by the end of next year. I think Hive Tracks would be improved if they had a queen rearing schedule built in with alerts etc. You pick a day as your graft day and HiveTracks would then set up the calendar to alert you to do all the steps similar to the calendar at this URL. http://www.thebeeyard.org/queencalendar.pl?month=3&day=28&year=2012

Just a thought.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Hey - it's a start. I found stuff I'd like to see, like nucs, for example. And half-breed queens, but I just send him feedback and trust he will do what he can when he can. I'm thankful someone "bothered."


----------



## Buzzsaw2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

pretty interesting , i am trying to keep a journal for my 3 new hives.


----------

